# IMATS2010 Vancouver!!!



## PBunnieP (Apr 17, 2010)

Must get back to studying...I already spent too much time at IMATS today. So let the pictures speak for themselves!

Crown Brushes






Yummie  lashes 2buck a pop





OCC junk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













MUFE





Other  stuff going on...
From Kett Cosmetics....
Roque Cozzette 
_Here he's doing a  demo on his airbrush technique._









Eve  Pearl





Blanche  McDonald School










More  brushes










Special  Effects anyone?
All fake but looks oh so real!

















And this  is how you make that baby bump....












Thanks for Looking!
Thats it  for today..._ Bunnie over and out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Babylard (Apr 17, 2010)

WOW that looks so cool aww imats was during my vacation time! in that last pic in that book cover, is that michael jackson? lol..................


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesomeness!!! I cant wait for IMAT LA!
And I remember that episode of FRINGE with the bumpy lady!


----------



## demivenom (Apr 18, 2010)

I was originally so excited to go, but I just decided i really didnt wanna go, not sure why..i think i had too high of expectations and i thought id be let down so i decided not to. Maybe the next time haha. Glad to hear you had fun!


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow the specials effects looks so real!!!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww that bumpy woman really grossed me out. Great haul, was the MUFE discounted at all?


----------



## ruthless (Apr 18, 2010)

WOW how did I not know this was going on ? Grrrrrrr I'd love to score some OCC stuffs


----------



## PBunnieP (Apr 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *demivenom* 

 
_I was originally so excited to go, but I just decided i really didnt wanna go, not sure why..i think i had too high of expectations and i thought id be let down so i decided not to. Maybe the next time haha. Glad to hear you had fun!_

 
i was a little disappointed just because it was so small.... the IMATS LA is going to have at least 4times as many companies. Vancouver is (unfortunately) still not big enough yet.


----------



## PBunnieP (Apr 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_Awww that bumpy woman really grossed me out. Great haul, was the MUFE discounted at all?_

 
YES! Sneakyly, the MUFE booth was the FIRST one in through the gate... and everyone ran for it!
I went there first too because I was afraid they would run out of my colour (#117)... Normal retail around here is about $46-47Canadian....plus 12% tax, at IMATS it was $29 (and no tax!)


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome haul! I'm hoping to go to the IMATS in LA this year to haul big time! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 19, 2010)

Great haul! 

I cant wait for IMATS here in Sydney!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

wow.. what a neat experience!!! those occ lip tars lookk soo freaking pretty


----------



## Cinci (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for Sharing!  Looking at your pics im now kicking myself for not buying more of the OCC lip tars and more brushes when I was there...   Maybe I'll post a few pics of my goodies too..   I agree that the show was rather small..   I was surprised because I thought it was going to be alot bigger...


----------



## munchkin86 (Jun 7, 2010)

I always wanted to try the crown brushes! I heard they were such good quality and pretty cheap.


----------



## dreamscapemess (Jun 10, 2010)

YAY. I lovelovelovelove Fringe


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks so fun!


----------



## Junkie (Jun 12, 2010)

Awesome Haul! I had so much fun at IMATS last year! Hoping to check it out again this year at the one in Toronto in November.

The Crown brushes are amazing. None were over $16 at the Toronto one and the most expensive one I saw was a metallic pink retractable kabuki! Great prices!

Definately need to get more lip tars  I need a pink one like Anime or Pageant


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jun 12, 2010)

i wish i could have been at that! looks like soo much fun!!


----------



## tennischic09 (Jun 16, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Awesome Haul! I had so much fun at IMATS last year! Hoping to check it out again this year at the one in Toronto in November.

The Crown brushes are amazing. None were over $16 at the Toronto one and the most expensive one I saw was a metallic pink retractable kabuki! Great prices!

Definately need to get more lip tars  I need a pink one like Anime or Pageant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Let's go together Tiffany!!!  I totally want to see what it's like in the classes!


----------

